

CyberSource outages Day #2 - spd997m23

For the second day in a row CyberSource is timing out and not authenticating customer payment information.  We lose an order each time this happens.  Is anyone else having this problem?
======
dangrossman
When this costs you enough money, consider building your next payment
integration on Spreedly. Write once, and you can now charge customers with 84
different gateways just by changing one token in your code. CyberSource and
every other major processor is supported. You can vault all your billing info
there and never be locked in to a processor's storage/tokenization solution
either.

[https://spreedly.com/](https://spreedly.com/)

~~~
toomuchtodo
I took note of Spreedly months ago when patio11 had good things to say about
it on HN.

------
tommccabe
Had an outage for about 30 minutes yesterday afternoon (ET). Nothing today.

~~~
tommccabe
Spoke too fast. Just started timing out for us too.

------
danuerysm
Same here. Any ideas on the problem?

~~~
spd997m23
Cybersource's support line plays a recording stating that they are aware of a
problem, but there's no info on their website.

------
dstark
Yes, we experienced the same :(

------
flowerchs
is this still active? just now getting errors.

